# Free PTO helpers



## Jim Schimpf (Aug 19, 2017)

This link http://chiselapp.com/user/jschimpf/repository/PTOHelper/index (Go to System Manual) is for two helpers for PTO attachment. These two tools can be built on a 3D printer and really help in attaching implements. Look here to find a 3D printer near you https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...U&ll=40.21463011619154,-78.59133557297639&z=7 Thanks for looking.

--jim schimpf


----------

